# NetBeans-Forum Foren-Übersicht



## GambaJo (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mich in Java einzuarbeiten. Klappt auch so weit ganz gut, habe nur arge Probleme mit dem Erstellen eines Frames.

Nutze zur Zeit Netbeans 5.5, hauptsächlich unter Linux, zum Testen auch auf Windows.
Zum einen habe ich festgestellt, dass sich Netbeans unter Linux etwas anders verhält, als unter Windows, z.B. wenn man ein neues Projekt anlegt inkl. Frame, werden die Aufrufe bei Windows direkt gesetzt, bei Linux nicht. Das ist aber halb so wild.

Unter Linux habe ich oft das Problem, dass Netbenas viel zu groß startet, das ist zwar nervig, lässt sich aber beheben.

Das, was mich stört, ist das Erstellen des Frames mit einigen Eingabeobjekten und vielleicht einer Liste. Habe gestern den ganzen Abend damit vergeudet und kein brauchbares Ergebnis hinbekommen.
Wenn ich das Free Layout setze, gibt es ja so nützliche Linien, die mir anzeigen, ob ich bündig mit den anderen Objekten bin, ob auf gleicher Höhe usw. Leider ist es so, dass es oft vorkommt, dass wenn ich ein Objekt verschiebe, sich andere Objekte auch verschieben, vermutlich um Bündig zu sein, oder so. Manche Objekte vergrößern/verkleinern sich usw. Mit diesem Layout lässt sich nicht vernünftig arbeiten, zumindest kriege ich es so nicht hin, wie ich es will.
Wenn ich das None Layout (so hieß das glaub ich) wähle, kann ich die Objekte frei verschieben und die Größe setzen. Hier ist aber das Problem, dass mir nirgendwo die Position des Objektes angezeigt wird, so dass ich mit Augenmass arbeiten muss, wenn ich alles bündig haben will. Bei vielen und auch unterschiedlichen Objekten ist das aber auf Dauer einfach nicht vernünftig machbar.

Habe mir einige Applikationen angesehen, und da scheinen es die Entwickler richtig gemacht zu haben. Gibt es da einen Trick, oder eine Einstellung, oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2007)

GambaJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum einen habe ich festgestellt, dass sich Netbeans unter Linux etwas anders verhält, als unter Windows, z.B. wenn man ein neues Projekt anlegt inkl. Frame, werden die Aufrufe bei Windows direkt gesetzt, bei Linux nicht.



Was willst du uns sagen?



> Unter Linux habe ich oft das Problem, dass Netbenas viel zu groß startet, das ist zwar nervig, lässt sich aber beheben.



Was heißt "zu groß"?



> Das, was mich stört, ist das Erstellen des Frames mit einigen Eingabeobjekten und vielleicht einer Liste. Habe gestern den ganzen Abend damit vergeudet und kein brauchbares Ergebnis hinbekommen.
> Wenn ich das Free Layout setze, gibt es ja so nützliche Linien, die mir anzeigen, ob ich bündig mit den anderen Objekten bin, ob auf gleicher Höhe usw. Leider ist es so, dass es oft vorkommt, dass wenn ich ein Objekt verschiebe, sich andere Objekte auch verschieben, vermutlich um Bündig zu sein, oder so. Manche Objekte vergrößern/verkleinern sich usw. Mit diesem Layout lässt sich nicht vernünftig arbeiten, zumindest kriege ich es so nicht hin, wie ich es will.
> Wenn ich das None Layout (so hieß das glaub ich) wähle, kann ich die Objekte frei verschieben und die Größe setzen. Hier ist aber das Problem, dass mir nirgendwo die Position des Objektes angezeigt wird, so dass ich mit Augenmass arbeiten muss, wenn ich alles bündig haben will. Bei vielen und auch unterschiedlichen Objekten ist das aber auf Dauer einfach nicht vernünftig machbar.



Du meinst NullLayout. Von der Verwendung ist grundsätzlich abzuraten.



> Habe mir einige Applikationen angesehen, und da scheinen es die Entwickler richtig gemacht zu haben. Gibt es da einen Trick, oder eine Einstellung, oder wie macht ihr das?



Keine Ahnung was für ein raffetückisches Layout du versuchst umzusetzen, aber grundsätzlich kann man kein gutes Layout zaubern, wenn man nicht versteht wie die verwendeten LayoutManager funktionieren. Sprich, du musst dich mit den Basics beschäftigen, ehe du wild rumklickst und dein Wunschlayout muss sich damit umsetzen lassen. Wenn ich mich heute vor 3D Studio Max setzen würde, könnte ich auch nicht mal eben ein supertolles Model mit superwenig Vertices für irgendein 3D Game erstellen. Da würden mir auch meine 3 Jahre CAD nichts nutzen....

Ich persönlich arbeite zwar erst seit diesem Jahr wieder mit Netbeans und bin auch anderes gewöhnt, komme aber prima  klar und hatte bisher keine größeren Schwierigkeiten GUI-Layouts adäquat umzusetzen. Ich nehme die gebotene Hilfe bei der Ausrichtung der Komponenten aber auch dankend an und arbeit mit ihr, statt gegen sie.


----------



## Guest (15. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was willst du uns sagen?



Dass ich mich gewundert habe, dass die IDE anders arbeitet.



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was heißt "zu groß"?



Das heißt, dass das Fenster zu groß für den Bildschirm ist. Ich muss das Fenster erst mal einige Male nach links ziehen, bis ich zum Maximieren-Button komme.



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du meinst NullLayout. Von der Verwendung ist grundsätzlich abzuraten.



War ja auch nur ein Versuch.



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich nehme die gebotene Hilfe bei der Ausrichtung der Komponenten aber auch dankend an und arbeit mit ihr, statt gegen sie.



Als blödes Beispiel habe ich ein JLabel und daneben ein JTextField gesetzt, darunter das Gleiche nur in anderer Länge, neben diesen Block zwei weitere ähnliche Blöcke. Verschiebe ich nun ein JTextField aus z.B. dem mittleren Block, springen die TextFelder aus dem ersten Block irgendwo hin.

Ich hab bisher mit dem Visaul Studio und da mit C# gearbeitet. Da gab es diese Linien, die bei der Ausrichtung geholfen haben auch, aber die haben einem nichts aufgezwungen, oder gar umligende Objekte beeinflusst.


----------

